# need replacement projector



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

The house next to me got struck by lightning and burned up during a storm.

My stuff is all fried.

I have a benq w500 which is lcd and has lens shift. I am using this feature and the pj sits on a custom made shelf i made out of steel.

I need a replacement that can fit in the same spot i have mine now, its ceiling mounted but right side up and sitting on its feet on my home made cradle.

I have replacement cost insurance so i need whatever the new technology of this is today, i bought it 2 years ago so i get a new replacement of todays technology.

anyhow i dont konw if there is anything like the lcd shift anymore or if its worth getting some other kind and making a new mount for it. I currenlty have a 11' (dont know diagonal) screen that i have painted on the wall using the custom black widow from sunny ( thanks for the mixture!)

What should i get and what should i claim i need for a replacement??

Oh, it still works but my component input is burnt up, the hdmi still works but i use both, one for dish (component) and one for HD DVD player (hdmi)


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I am not a projector expert by any means but I would think the Epson 8100 would qualify as todays replacement.

Sorry about your loss and your neighbors house!! 

Matt


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Lens shift is still common on many projectors today -- it makes setup and weird placement so much easier and better optically than keystoning.

Sorry about the losses, glad insurance is covering some of it.

If you can post the actual dimensions of the box/shelf (or the old projector) we might be able to narrow down some choices for you.


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

my current pj is 14 wide, 11 deep and 5 high

my shelf room is 15 wide, 13 deep, and 6 1/2 high

here it is



























damage


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice scroll work on the brackets. Did you do that yourself?

Also, the open shelf is good. It pretty much lets any new projector occupy the whole space. We'll see what we can come up with.

If you want to poke around yourself www.projectorcentral.com has some calculators that allow you to take a proposed projector and see the throw, screen size, and light level to get a feel for what will work with your conditions. Sadly it is locked to the projector you choose, so you can't just put in your throw and screen size and get a list of potential projectors.

(they also have reviews)


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

does something in this pic look familier??










I used the scrolls, and the square stock, i actually found the base in the scrap pile at the steel shop, even had the holes in it already and all evenly spaced, welded it together and hit it with some crackle paint.


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

I thought this is a great mount idea, you can throw a ball at the pj and it wont get hurt like it would on an upside down mount like they are usually mounted.


----------

